# Bataleon Test Board?



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

No idea, but that's dope...I'd buy it. In fact, if you don't, please PM me their info. so I can look into it. Thanks.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

My guess would be the ET cause I think thats their most popular model.


----------



## v-verb (Feb 1, 2009)

I would buy the damn thing too - very cool!!


----------



## Boosted7 (Jan 13, 2010)

Just got an email from Mr.B stating that it's similar shape and flex to the 2010 Evil Twin Classic.

I'm actually posting it for sale in the buy/sell if anyone's interested.

http://www.snowboardingforum.com/bu...nt/31175-fs-2010-bataleon-tbt-test-board.html

I ended up buying this test board, as well as the 2011 New Evil Twin the following day, so decided to sell it.


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

So you bought it to flip it? Weak.


----------



## Boosted7 (Jan 13, 2010)

Nah, I'm selling it for the exact same that I bought it for.

I was worried it was based off the Airobic, since the demo board doesn't state anywhere on it that it's based off the Evil Twin. I wanted the Evil Twin, so I bought that. Got confirmation from Mr.B that it was based off the Evil Twin Classic, so now I have 2 lol.


----------



## oldlady (Jan 11, 2010)

Hoarder! :laugh:


----------



## v-verb (Feb 1, 2009)

oldlady said:


> Hoarder! :laugh:


I've got 3 Bataleons now - wonder what that makes me?:laugh:


----------



## skip11 (Jan 28, 2010)

Man I wish I had some money right now, I also live in Vancouver and that board looks so damn appealing


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

v-verb said:


> I've got 3 Bataleons now - wonder what that makes me?:laugh:


Someone who appreciates a dope board with some truly unique tech! I've owned nearly a dozen in the last couple seasons, so I can def relate haha.


----------

